

Ask HN: Do You Still Read Comics (And Do They Inspire You)? - CallMeV

How many of you regulars here derive pleasure and draw inspiration from reading comic books?<p>Do you eagerly await the latest X-Men to be put on the shelf of your regular newsstand on your way to work, or have it on order at your newsagent? Do you subscribe to your favourite titles and have them delivered to your home?<p>Or have you set aside the monthly issues, concentrating on collected stories and omnibuses, hanging around in comic shops on your off days haggling over prices and conditions of individual books with fellow comic traders?<p>Do you follow any particular title, such as Batman, The X-Men, Thor, The Avengers - or are you a Brit and a Squaxx Dek Thargo, a hardcore 2000AD addict until your dying day?<p>One of the oldest regular comic readers I ever heard of was 83 when he died. Japanese businessmen read their manga religiously on the commute to work. So nobody is really too old to read comics.<p>Taken in that light, how about you?
======
autalpha
I still read Japanese graphic novels or Mangas. I hope that counts.

Growing up in Vietnam, my parents generally forbid us kids from reading comics
because they're not... smart materials. I don't know, but I tend to disagree
with that.

I find graphic novels/comics fascinating because it seems like the writers can
get their messages across with just an image an a short bubble/line of text.
On that front, I think web creator should learn a thing or two from comics
writer :)

I love the older cartoons. I think waking up Saturday mornings or rush home
from school to watch cartoons was so good back then.

That's why I archive a lot of my favorite cartoon series (Arthur, Life with
Louie, Fat Albert and the Cosby Kids, etc.) for my future children :)

My hope and inspiration to make the web a more positive experience in my daily
work definitely has something to do with the simplest stories which come from
some cartoons I saw as a kid.

~~~
autalpha
Just saw Thor last night. That was a very entertaining movie!

